# Availability of Cross Spectrum Calibrated MiniDSP UMIK-1 microphone?



## ngiovas (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried to order a Calibrated MiniDSP UMIK-1 microphone from Cross Spectrum today. At the bottom of the page it says they usually ship in 5 days, but when I try to complete the order it tells me they are out of stock. 

Does anyone know if there is a way to get on a waiting list? Is there somewhere else to order the mic with the calibration file?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The UMIK-1 comes calibrated from miniDSP and can be ordered here:

http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1

A calibration file specific to your mic's serial number will be sent after the purchase.


----------



## ngiovas (Feb 14, 2012)

My understanding is that the calibration file provided by the factory is not as good as the file provided by Cross Spectrum.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> The UMIK-1 comes calibrated from miniDSP and can be ordered here:
> 
> http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1
> 
> A calibration file specific to your mic's serial number will be sent after the purchase.


Rated to 20Hz only. Most of us require frequency that's lower than that.


----------



## ilok (Jul 20, 2013)

The calibration file I have from CS is almost totally different than the one from the factory...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ilok said:


> The calibration file I have from CS is almost totally different than the one from the factory...


Any chance you could post a comparison? Might be helpful to those trying to decide from which vendor to purchase the UMIK.


----------



## ilok (Jul 20, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/KsQcLzy.png

Yeah, they look totally different.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ilok said:


> http://i.imgur.com/KsQcLzy.png
> 
> Yeah, they look totally different.


I'm not questioning whether or not they are different, just looking for a visual comparison to aid others in their research. The graphs you posted are on two different scales. Not quite a fair comparison if you ask me.


----------



## ngiovas (Feb 14, 2012)

As an FYI, Cross Spectrum is now taking orders again if anyone is looking for a mic.


----------



## J19801110 (Aug 19, 2014)

The two charts are almost identical...if only you used the same scale and looked at 20hz to 20khz! Please stop being silly!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Peter was talking about the vertical scale, not the horizontal. You have one graph with a 10 dB scale and one with a 70 dB scale; you can’t adequately compare two graphs with such a severe disparity.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## J19801110 (Aug 19, 2014)

We are saying the same things, Wayne. What I meant was that once the graphs are presented with identical scale they will look almost identical - if not identical. The scale completely throws it off plus one is from 20hz to 20Khz, the other a larger range. Within the 20Hz to 20Kz range they look pretty close to me (scale adjusted).


----------

